# Shot An 81 mg Baby Aspirin Mid Air



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Using The Pickle Fork Shooter With 1842 Tubes and 5/8 marble for ammo. Since I do not keep regular sized Aspirin I used the daily recomended St. Joseph Baby Aspirin. Maby next time a regular aspirin will be a better effect sort of the powder puff effect. WD encouraged me to give it a shot with his powerful suggestive comment on the Headache Video and I just could't get the thought out of my mind because he wrote the following:

I see it coming. I see it coming.

I know what you're doing.

You're working your way down to....... the aspirin shot.

Skeptics, mark my word. You will see it.

It may be done by a gentleman a little further south, but it's coming.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

wow dude, i have no words for that.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

As8MaN said:


> wow dude, i have no words for that.


Yea, It was quite exhilerating to pin point something so tiny, the biggest problem was the aspirin kept sticking to my fingers so I ended up palming it upward. I saw clearly that It had been hit but you never know with the camera and it was late evening when I decided to give it a try. I viewed it in real player slowmotion and it is clearly hit. Maby shooting a BB is next.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

it was an obvious hit,, no doubts.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

Darrel I figured out how you do these amazing shot's. Every time I miss a shot it's because you stole my hit with magic.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

No normal human could do this stuff ... That man is a DEMON























Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So this was supposed to be the pinnacle, right?
What's next?
How 'bout hitting a can in the air and then hitting it again before it lands?
Actually, don't worry about it. Bask in the glow of the baby asprin arial. Pretty awesome!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

M_J said:


> So this was supposed to be the pinnacle, right?
> What's next?
> How 'bout hitting a can in the air and then hitting it again before it lands?
> Actually, don't worry about it. Bask in the glow of the baby asprin arial. Pretty awesome!


Well MJ, I think the BB shot is about as low as I can go and I'm thinking if I can get a good view of the on video I would like to shoot a BB with a BB and then I will end it and go back to bigger stuff it is simply too hard to get a good video of the small stuff. But, glad some of you guys like some of this small shooting.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Darrell, great shot!

There's a shot I've been working on that is one of the best that can be done with a rifle... but done with a slingshot it should be just so amazing no would believe it could be done... but I KNOW it can be done, as I've been close, but I think you're there.... and that shot is the shoot through the hole of a thrown washer shot... as seen in "Winchester '73".
You simply put a sticker on the washer covering the hole, throw it up in the air and punch a hole through the sticker.

I can hit the washer fairly regularly... but have yet to put the shot through the hole cleanly... I think you can probably do it!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

amazing shot.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey Bill, what would be the inside open diameter of the washer and what would be the outside diameter, and what would be the standard for such a shot?

I'm still working on trying to get a clear video of a BB hitting a BB. I see it clearly as it happens but the camera does not clearly show the hit.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

A baby aspirin shot from the air with a slingshot?

Day-um.

Just day-um.

Yes, I baited you. But I had no idea if you would ever be able to pull this off. Let alone, so day-um quickly.

Opinions are just opinions, but here's mine.

Your name is down in the history books right alongside the very best of all time. It may have been already. Definitely now.

99.9 percent of all who've ever picked up a slingshot could spend night and day for the rest of their lives shooting into the air at an aspirin, to no avail. I believe more of us would get struck by lightning than would hit that aspirin.

You did it, my friend. That's a shot for the ages.

WD40


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That's just beyond comprehension Bud! Now look what you've done. I"ll have to make all my Bullseyes around 1/4" wide! Bad enough I can't hit them at 2 inches wide,you go and set the bar higher! I'm gonna have to come get you and Bill and bring you guys to the shoot next year. I won't stand a chance but who cares! Just watchng some of you guys is entertainment enough! Cards being split , destroying airborne aspirins-GOD what next????? Awesome work Darrell! I LOVE IT!!!!!! Flatband


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

wd40 said:


> A baby aspirin shot from the air with a slingshot?
> 
> 99.9 percent of all who've ever picked up a slingshot could spend night and day for the rest of their lives shooting into the air at an aspirin, to no avail. I believe more of us would get struck by lightning than would hit that aspirin.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Thank you, MJ.

My feelings are what I write. And what you've said means a lot to me.

Yes, this IS dgui's moment. He shot a ******** tossed aspirin out of the air!

Again, he shot a ******** tossed aspirin out of the air!

If anyone doubts the difficulty, let them spend the rest of their life tossing aspirin into the air.

But I want you to remember, what I've already told you, MJ. You wear an invisible tattoo that says, "the future."

WD40


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Today was not my best shooting day, the can is still there and laughs very loud, very frustating for me 

as always a very accurate shot from you, nice to see your shooting !!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Oooooooo that show skill incapable of measurement. Just amazing!!!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

M.J said:


> What's next?
> How 'bout hitting a can in the air and then hitting it again before it lands?


As far as I remember, that's been already done :bowdown:


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, nice shot DGUI!!!

I watched the video 7 times ( Literally ) Because i was so amazed.

SMS


----------



## G30 (Apr 16, 2013)

Pics or it dint happen Ohh wait






Dang good shot simply amazing.


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

AMAZING! You are super human!


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Amazing feat dgui! :bowdown:

Feels so great to be in the same forum/community with guys that constantly push the boundaries of this sport and share it!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Just a note - the original post is 2 years old. Now you can realize how good dgui was already at that time!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

As always simply amazing stuff, you are in a league of exceptional gentlemen, to which the rest of us can but watch on in awe.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

just awesome !!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Its better when you can get a Powder Puff to see it better.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

A couple more aspirin shots.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

very impressive your shooting !


----------



## tristanjones (Jul 14, 2013)

What a shot mate! Your level of accuracy is unbeliveable!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

wingshoot at a match and light it


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

master dgui is fantastic ! I don't matter the date, fantastic has no time ... fantastic is fantastic period ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

simply amazing! An incredible level of skill !


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

How he does it instinctive, is totally beyond me.

I can shoot pretty much anything very accurately with a little practice, but I always have to aim, even if only very briefly.

Instinctive, and I'd be guaranteed to hit wide open air every time; anything else would be pure unadulterated FLUKE. Even if it was a fly being in the wrong place, at the wrong time.

Cheers Allan


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

The amazing DGUI will be shooting two aspirins in mid-air in no time.


----------

